# Barkley



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh I am so sorry. I've been dreading seeing this every time I got on the forum. Rest in peace sweet, sweet Barkley. I loved you even though we never met.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry. RIP Barkley.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for sharing him with us. Your photos and stories of him were always heartwarming. May they bring you some peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry..RIP sweet sweet Barkley...((((hugs))))


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Barkley will be missed. Rest In Peace sweet boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious Barkley. Run free sweet boy x


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss Joe. May Barkley's memory keep love in your heart and with time may it bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. RIP Barkley.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no  I'm soooo sorry. This makes me so sad. Rest in Peace sweet Barkley.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my. Another fallen Golden. Short of 10 years too. What a great looking guy he was. Barkley loved you because you gave him a great life and his footprints will always be on your heart. I hope time helps you feel better soon. 
Godspeed to a lovely Golden.

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm so sorry! RIP Barkley. Wrigley will show you around at the bridge!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy, Barkley.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so very sorry. I have always loved you wonderful photos of Barkley and your other dogs.


----------



## Redmoon (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry for your lost, Godspeed Barkley, it's so sad to read the lost of another wonderful Golden, my thought are with you and Barkley.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Barkley. RIP handsome boy...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry...  

I could tell from all the pics that he lived very well. Doesn't take the pain away. It hurts. You should have had more time with him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Barkley. I was hoping you would have more time with him.....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I’m so very sorry. Thank you for sharing Barkley with us through your beautiful photos.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So so sorry Joe, I know how close you were to Barkley. 

Barkley RIP (Run in Paradise)...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful precious soul Barkley, he's running free and enjoying life once again at the Bridge with all our Bridge Kids. 

Sleep softly Barkley


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Barkley. Such a handsome boy. It's just so hard and heartbreaking. Thinking of you...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This truly is a hard one. Barkley was a favorite of many on this forum. Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about Barkley! Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I missed this earlier...I'm so sorry. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww, Joe I just saw this and I am so so sorry, just can't imagine how hard that was for you and your family. RIP sweet boy.


----------

